# Nassahegan - Scoville 2009-05-22



## WoodCore (May 22, 2009)

Another great night for riding! The original plan was to hook up with Greg for a few miles but unfortunately he was running late and while waiting some friends from my Wednesday night group showed up and I joined them for quick loop on the Jug ("aka" warmup twisty's) while I waited for Greg to arrive. After the quick loop Greg still hadn't arrived so I stuck with Jim and Lynn and we rode back down Scoville Road into the Scovill Twisty's>B Street?>Truck Trail towards Sessions and then headed back on stuff which I can't name (but maybe you guys can). Anyway J ands L had to head out for a dinner date so I looped one more time back through The Jug and called it quits. 

Total distance traveled was around 5.3 miles in just about an hour. Here's the track

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=548

I definitely had a great ride tonight! Maybe it was riding with a much smaller group of good riders but, I managed to cleanly clear several sections of trail which previously I had not. Anyway you look at it I think I'm hooked on this MTB thing and can't wait to get out and ride again tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2009)

So here I am around 5 pm looking at my bike planning to fix my suspension rocker linkage with my nice new (free!) bolt. Turns out I also lost a washer that goes between the rocker and frame. Yikes! I call the great folks at Biker's Edge in Bristol and Eric says to stop by and he'd pull one out of the EX9 he swiped the bolt from. So I hit BE and help Eric take the rocker apart. Told him to Email me and I'd hook him up with some free ads for being so nice.

Got to Scoville around 6:20 and put my rocker back together. I screwed up and only filled the shock back up to 80 PSI so I had to get my hydration pack off and dig out my keys to get my shock pump in the car. Also met up with a guy that just so happened to be the guy that designed some old AZ shirts way back in the day. He's also the guy that designed the Mount Snow and a few other base area maps. I had dealings with him probably 10 years ago. Small world!

So after 6:30 I head out. I figured I would head north on the 69er hoping that WoodCore might have still tried my proposed route and I would bump into him. Being solo, I decided to shoot some one man video on some of the features. Never again for a few reasons. 1 - totally interrupts the flow of the ride. 2 - I suck and these "features" and terrain all look so corny and wimpy on video. The footage is totally Napoleon Dynamite (like 3 feet of air), but I'll try to throw some gay ass video together.

Anyway, finished 69er, hit Hinman and then did a few variations through the swamp twisties. Somehow still managed 5.7 miles, although with all the vid stops it took over 90 minutes of riding. Pretty warm tonight and seeing as I haven't been out in a week, I was sucking major wind on some of the climbs. The stop and go nature of the ride didn't help.

So, sorry WoodCore for not getting a chance to ride with you. We'll have plenty of opportunities. Got your love note BTW.  Anyway, keep an eye out for some cheezy ass video later tonight.


----------



## WoodCore (May 22, 2009)

How did you break your suspension in the first place?


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> How did you break your suspension in the first place?



Didn't really break it. Just lost a bolt that holds it to the seat tube at some point.

This video is uber gay. :lol:


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2009)

*Nassahegan Loser Cam*

:lol: Enjoy:



That effin' sapling saved my ass.  :lol:


----------



## WoodCore (May 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> :lol: Enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> That effin' sapling saved my ass.  :lol:



Far from uber!!!


----------



## o3jeff (May 23, 2009)

Great "Survivorman"  style video.

Can't wait to see the new t-shirts!


----------



## 2knees (May 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> :lol: Enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> That effin' sapling saved my ass.  :lol:




finally, a video cheezier then my backyard workbench jump!


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2009)

I thought the video was pretty good, actually.  I guess I'm lame...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> :lol: Enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> That effin' sapling saved my ass.  :lol:



cool video!!! Although Dave Mathews isuke:


----------



## sLoPeS (May 23, 2009)

cool vid greg.....cant wait to get the local tour of nass.  looks like some fun features in there.


----------



## 2knees (May 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I thought the video was pretty good, actually.  I guess I'm lame...




i wasnt referring to the content. :roll:  i was referring to the fact that he took the time to place the camera down and shoot multiple shots of himself.  the uncle rico effect.


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> i wasnt referring to the content. :roll:  i was referring to the fact that he took the time to place the camera down and shoot multiple shots of himself.  the uncle rico effect.



And my comment wasn't directed at you. 

It does seem odd to me that he took the time to do that, since he's usually all about getting as many miles in as possible...


----------



## rueler (May 23, 2009)

If you want a good pace and mileage Greg...come out for a Stone rip with Crash and I tomorrow!


----------



## MR. evil (May 23, 2009)

rueler said:


> If you want a good pace and mileage Greg...come out for a Stone rip with Crash and I tomorrow!



When & where?

I need to get a good ride in this weekend


----------



## rueler (May 23, 2009)

It's on Crankfire's ride board as 12:30pm Sunday. Crash's brother will be coming too. Not sure who else. We'll be riding some newer stuff and some older stuff. It'll be a good one for sure. 

EDIT** This is going to be interesting!!! Mountainman is in for the ride too. If you haven't ridden with him yet, it'll be a treat for you to watch and try to keep up with him. He's the fastest guy I have ever ridden with...hands down!!


----------



## MR. evil (May 23, 2009)

too late for me, I need  to get out early of late in the evening. I will catch up with you next time.


----------



## Greg (May 23, 2009)

can't swing 12:30. Might aim for morning.


----------



## JD (May 24, 2009)

That place looks fun.  Some nice single track.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

JD said:


> That place looks fun.  Some nice single track.



There's a lot of nice single track in there.  That's where we were going to take you when you said you might come down for a ride this spring...


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2009)

JD said:


> That place looks fun.  Some nice single track.



We keep finding more. The network has to have 50 miles of singletrack. Maybe more.

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7


----------

